
California releases open-source Covid Assessment Tool - glutamate
https://github.com/StateofCalifornia/CalCAT
======
glutamate
Deployed here:
[https://calcat.covid19.ca.gov/cacovidmodels/](https://calcat.covid19.ca.gov/cacovidmodels/)

